# [HILFE] Corsair H60 + i7 3770



## tresch (9. März 2013)

Hallo,

am Freitag kam mein "neuer" PC an, bestellt habe ich ihn bei Caseking und teilweise war er schon zusammengebaut. Der i7 3770k wird von der H60 und zwei Lüftern gekühlt. Heute habe ich zum ersten mal ein Spiel auf dem neuen PC gestartet und nach schon 2Minuten war Feierabend. Beim Neustart kam dann in DOS schon die Meldung das die CPU Temperatur zu heiß sei. Nach ein paar Momenten warten habe ich den PC gestartet und im BIOS die Temperaturen angeschaut. Das Mainboard ist ein ASUS P8Z77-I und hat zwei 4-Pin FAN Anschlüsse, an diesen hängen auch scheinbar die beiden Lüfter von der H60. Im BIOS waren die CPU Temperaturen bei 55° und im Windows beim Browsen waren es dann 65°! Die beiden Lüfter werden im BIOS mit 1200RPM und 1000RPM angezeigt. Was wurde falsch gemacht?

Liegt es an BIOS Einstellungen? Sind die Temperaturen normal? Wurde bei der Montur ein Fehler gemacht?

Ich habe noch 2 Gehäuselüfter (230mm und 120mm) die auf 100% laufen.


----------



## mmayr (9. März 2013)

Läuft denn die Pumpe? Falls ja, Kühler ab - WLP erneuern und testen


----------



## tresch (9. März 2013)

Wie kann man das Festellen ob die Pumpe läuft? Ich habe 0 Erfahrung und habe ja selbst die nicht selbst eingebaut 
mit WLP meinst du Wärmeleitpaste? 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. März 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## tresch (9. März 2013)

Diese Sammlung hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen, trotzdem danke für den verweis.


----------



## Uter (9. März 2013)

Das ist ein Sammelthread, d.h. du sollst dort posten. Das steht auch im Startpost. 

-CLOSED-


----------

